# Ispconfig 3: Seit installation und Restart kein Zugriff mehr!



## Kayaro (11. Jan. 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gestern ispconfig 3 installiert und es lief auch soweit. Heute morgen habe ich dann einen Restart des Servers gemacht. nun komme ich jedoch weder per ssh auf server noch sinst wie. Er lässt sich nciht mal anpingen. Meine Vermutung ist, das die Firewall alles blockt. Meine Frage nun: WIe kann ich die firewall erstmal komplett deaktivieren?

Danke


----------



## F4RR3LL (11. Jan. 2011)

Ich würde da gar nicht so viel mutmaßen. 
Server ins Rescue. Partition auf der die Logs liegen mounten. 
Und dann erstmal schauen ob der Server überhaupt oben war. 
Netzwerk gestartet wurde. Ob sich weitere Hinweise finden.


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2011)

Mach bitte mal das, was F4RR3LL geschrieben hat.



> Meine Vermutung ist, das die Firewall alles blockt. Meine Frage nun: WIe kann ich die firewall erstmal komplett deaktivieren?


Die Firewall bei ispconfig ist per default aus. Die Frage ist also, hast Du sie aktiviert und wenn ja, dann wären die ports dirlet in dem Moment blockiert worden und nicht erst beim restart. Weiterhin ist die Frage, ob Dein SSH auf einem anderen port läuft, denn der ssh port ist bei ispconfig in der Firewall immer offen, damit man sich nicht selbst aussperren kann.


----------



## ereuter (12. Jan. 2011)

*habe das gleiche Problem*

Ich habe scheinbar das gleiche Problem.

Bei mir blockt die Firewall alles außer ssh von außen. Ich war aber wahrscheinlich selbst schuld. Mit einem Textbrowser am Server kann ich mich nicht einloggen und von außen komme ich nicht ran um die Firewall auszuschalten.

Wie kann man die Firewall also manuell deaktivieren?

Liebe Grüße

Elisabeth


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2011)

Logge Dich per ssh ein und ruf auf:

/etc/init.d/bastille-firewall stop


----------



## ereuter (12. Jan. 2011)

Vielen Dank.


----------

